# Numbered Company Help Please



## Berubeland

I have a question. Usually numbered companies have a province or Canada after their number.

I am hunting down some information on a Company but... they have just a number and Ltd. 

1234567 Ltd. 

Usually this would be 1234567 Ontario Inc. for example. In any case where would I search for the all registered owners of such a company?


----------



## Abril

Whats the meaning of numbered company...! Is there any specific number that government issued for any company, according to its work and nature of business..! Your answer will be appreciated..


----------



## Barwelle

Berube, try this...

https://www.ic.gc.ca/app/scr/cc/CorporationsCanada/fdrlCrpSrch.html?locale=en_CA

If it's a federal company, it should come up here.



Or try here for Ontario if that doesn't work.

http://www.ontario.ca/en/business/STEL02_163188.html

Go down and click on the "Request for Corporation Information" link. Although that requires a fee.

Maybe call ServiceOntario first and see if they can tell you if that numbered company exists in Ontario, before you send them money to get the info.

Hope this helps!



Abril, numbered companies are used when people don't want to name the corporation, or don't have a name for it yet. Numbers are given out sequentially... meaning that, if the last numbered company that was incorporated is 000222, the next one will be 000223. It doesn't matter what type of business it is. 

People will also use numbered companies if they need to incorporate immediately, because it can take time to get your company name approved.

Also, you can incorporate your company with your province, or with the federal government. I think it's cheaper to do it provincially, but if you do business outside of your province, you'd want to incorporate with the feds.


----------



## Berubeland

Abril said:


> Whats the meaning of numbered company...! Is there any specific number that government issued for any company, according to its work and nature of business..! Your answer will be appreciated..


Well for many kind of companies all that is required is a number, they do not require a brand. One example of this is a company that holds real estate. Then they set up a "doing business as" name such as Happy Hour Towers. 

The numbers are just issued in order by each province or the federal government.


----------



## home-sales.ca

*the purpose of numbers*

One of the principal benefits of a numbered company is the ability to cloak a parent companies intentions. That is to say, often numbered companies are shells, designed to be difficult to trace.

Individual persons and family lineage can easily be obtained by any other "person". Public or private. 

The reverse is true for corporate entities. (Now some may say that corporations such as shells may be "found out". This is true - but for a fee). 

At issue is public access to information. As the currency of Democracy is information, it is important that (the public at large) knows as little as possible.


In short, you might be trying to find someone who does not want to be found.


----------

